# Solved: Printer "used ink tank" is full



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay, is this some sort of a joke that Canon is playing on me?

I haven't had the time to slog through my manuals to dig out my printer manual. 

It's a Canon S9000 color ink jet (and I am quite fond of it)

Anyone know how to empty a full "used" ink tank?

No rush on this querry.


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

I think I found my own solution.

Here it is if anyone else needs it. Pay special attention to the bold in the quote below;

http://www.neilslade.com/Papers/inkjetstuff11.html



> WASTE TANK ALMOST FULL or FULL ERROR MESSAGE PROBLEM
> This is true with many Canon Ink Jet Printers: Eventually, you'll get an error message "Waste Ink Tank Almost Full, Contact Your Canon Repair Center". Canon is totally sly about this, and is actually a pretty ridiculous design flaw that they should be ashamed of- planned obsolescence. Anyway, don't let this problem discourage buying an otherwise fantastic Canon printer.
> 
> This problem will also be indicated by flashing orange lights on your printer. Different flashes for different models.
> ...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Brother laser printers used to have a trick like that too. After calling tech support and having them tell me codes to punch in, I finally got smart and wrote them down


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Hmmmm

Now I get 8 orange blinks and the sucker won't print at all. 

<CWLMST> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

I have apparently reset myself right out the window, which is where this printer is physically going if I can't fix the <CWLMST>.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oh Oh


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh YAY!!! I got it to work.
I had the reset sequence down incorrectly.

Up & running fine now.

though I didn't clean the waste pad ....  .... guess I'll do that next time.


----------



## LANMaster (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for being there, Candy. I guess all I really needed was for you to hold my hand.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lol....glad to kind of help


----------



## samdouglas (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm having the same used tank full problem, but my printer is a Canon BJC-1000, so I can't relate to the fix. For instance, I don't think I have a power button (can't find one). Does anyone know a fix for the used ink tank problem on the BJC-1000?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome.

A quick google found this idea 

http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums/inkjet/15284


----------



## samdouglas (Dec 5, 2005)

It worked! Why didn't I find that when I googled? Thanks a lot!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome. I just googled tank full bjc 1000 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=tank+full+bjc+1000&spell=1


----------



## mindbender51 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am having the same issue with the S9000. I have tried the above about 6 times. To no avail. I am also getting the same 8 orange blinking lights. 
HELP!!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you try Google too?


----------



## Marty999 (Nov 3, 2007)

My i950 had the same problem. It was not quie the same procedure as described but you gave me the confidence to fix it myself - many thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

:up: Glad to keep helping


----------

